# Dumped Kayak Lost Gear LMR No Fish



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking for some help. I turtled just North of the bridge in Miamitown in Garret Myers section of town lost two really nice combos. If anyone sees or snags I could let you know what the are like I said they are really nice combos reward of 100.00 each.

Thanks,


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bummer...Hope you find your stuff. I started using a tether on my good rods when I was out in the kayak, kind of a pain but worth it.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Wish you the best on recovering your combos, Couple years ago, a buddy lost a really good combo in brookville. We spent almost an hour using small grapple hooks similar to snagging hooks but no points. We pulled up all sorts of things, anchors, coolers, clothes and finally got his combo back, the catfish was still on the line. 

We fish blade baits in that same area every fall and pull un rod/reel combos, tackle boxes, anchors etc on a routine basis. Rarely are the Rod and Reel combos salvageable so get is fast while you can.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your lost gear man. If I hear anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I did this on the Mad River last year. I was able to recover all gear. Only 2 rods went under. Not sure the clarity you have there but when I went back in to look for the rods (fairly deep water) the reels were barely visible. . . Key then was from the surface they looked like fall leaves on the bottom, didn't look anything like a reel. Hope that helps ya and good luck.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

two stradic CI4 on eyecon rods


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I feel your pain, been there, done that. Try to snag them. Once I snagged a combo (wasnt even trying to snag it, but rather just fishing) that my brother lost a few months earlier (slipped out his hand while casting). It was just a $20 Daiwa Dforce, but it still works and every once in a while still gets used. This was in a "hole" that is about 3 football fields and averages about 4-5 feet in depth! Best of luck!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

there are three islands just before the Glendale milford bridge at the Kelley Nature Preserve. Some whitewater guys have built a dump on the last confluence on the Indian Hill side. Made it through the dump but flipped as the water converged (dump had me off balance). I was unable to touch bottom and frankly gasping for air. Water was cold. After saved yak and went to shore I adjusted the pfd and body floated the rapid several more times trying to drag my feet went once with a ten foot branch tring to drag the bottom.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, dude, that sucks. I'll be out on the river a lot in the up-coming weeks, I sent you a PM if you want to tell me where to look. I retrieved a buddy's $500 custom rod last Fall out of the LMR, so stranger things have happened  You just never know, so don't lose hope just yet.

Update: I just read your post below. Pardon me for taking the liberty to post the picture below, but I float the lower LMR quite a bit and I'll take a few casts in the pool for you. I'm kind of confused which riffle you flipped, though, was it in the box I circled? I can remove the photo if you want if you are worried about trolls, but hopefully the people reading OGF here are the "good guys" that will turn it in if they find it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

fishing on credit said:


> two stradic CI4 on eyecon rods


Ouch, I've got one of those Stradics matched to a custom trout rod, it's my favorite. I'd suggest you run out and get a grapple today and spend some time dragging that area as soon as possible.

Two years ago I lost a St. Croix rod (a cheapie) but it had my dads Abu Garcia Record baitcaster on it. It fell off my kayak before I had a chance to secure it. EVERYTHING now has a rod leash or float on it.

Good luck, I hope you can get your gear back.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

fishing on credit said:


> two stradic CI4 on eyecon rods


That hurts, sorry to hear that. If I snag anything I'll let you know.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

House, That is exactly the hole. If someone wants to troll and take advantage they will eventually get what they deserve or they need them more than I do. Your help is greatly appreciated as is all the comments of encouragement and offers from all so far. 



HOUSE said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, dude, that sucks. I'll be out on the river a lot in the up-coming weeks, I sent you a PM if you want to tell me where to look. I retrieved a buddy's $500 custom rod last Fall out of the LMR, so stranger things have happened  You just never know, so don't lose hope just yet.
> 
> Update: I just read your post below. Pardon me for taking the liberty to post the picture below, but I float the lower LMR quite a bit and I'll take a few casts in the pool for you. I'm kind of confused which riffle you flipped, though, was it in the box I circled? I can remove the photo if you want if you are worried about trolls, but hopefully the people reading OGF here are the "good guys" that will turn it in if they find it.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fishing on credit said:


> House, That is exactly the hole. If someone wants to troll and take advantage they will eventually get what they deserve or they need them more than I do. Your help is greatly appreciated as is all the comments of encouragement and offers from all so far.


I'm 2 for 2 on recovery missions if you want some help looking for it. I think we've got two good things going for us: There is no foot access down there on the IH side, and the river gets very shallow down toward the bridge, so it's not going far... so I think this rod's going to be there until we find it.

A reverse shot of that hole (@much lower water levels) shows a sandbar, so I bet your rod is either stuck on the front end of it or it was pushed into the bank behind it. If it went downstream, it's either where the two flows come together or downstream where the pool starts shallowing out. 

I like our chances 









PS: No Stradics left behind!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they make rod leaches for times like that, also have seen a piece of pool noodle put on a rod towards the reel for flotation in case a dump occurs....sorry for your loss


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

House Ventura: rod inspector.

OK maybe that doesn't sound as good in writing.lol House, you prove once again your stand up ways; despite the rumors from get togethers. 

FoS sorry you lost you gear man, I can imagine the suck that must bring. I'd say your odds of recovery are great with house on the case!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck.On the plus side I've only met him once but House sure seems to be a nice and standup guy,sounds like your in good hands with his help.Hope you guys find them.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I'm 2 for 2 on recovery missions if you want some help looking for it. I think we've got two good things going for us: There is no foot access down there on the IH side, and the river gets very shallow down toward the bridge, so it's not going far... so I think this rod's going to be there until we find it.
> 
> A reverse shot of that hole (@much lower water levels) shows a sandbar, so I bet your rod is either stuck on the front end of it or it was pushed into the bank behind it. If it went downstream, it's either where the two flows come together or downstream where the pool starts shallowing out.
> 
> ...



You the man Bro... Just saying. &#128541;


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> You the man Bro... Just saying. &#128541;


Couldn't agree more. Very good dude


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry dude! Ive lost junk on the LMR (been dumping kayaks on the LMR for 15 years). It will probably not go too far. If it is the pool that Im thinking of, you have a really good shot. I know it sucks, butat least you can drag the river for your lost gearrather than someone else dragging the river for YOU.

If you need help, Im available for a OGF search float next weekend.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Count me in for the recovery float


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Would floating through with sonar help?


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

If I could get my jetboat up there I would take you and we could drag the bottom standing upright with a trolling motor, but that looks pretty far up and probably no boat ramp to speak off. PM me if you know of a way, more than happy to help a bro.


----------



## jcubzzz (Mar 25, 2015)

Be sure to post the results of a recovery float! You have some great gear and I hope it returns safely to you.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Shoot House could probably use his downscan to read the label on the rod as it lay on the bottom!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Please stay on topic - helping a fellow fisherman recover some gear.


----------



## butch_cassidy (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear this... Please keep us updated


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks to all. House specifically as well. Headed out Saturday am to try tho catch them will keep y'all in the loop....sorry for the delays in responses been out of town on business. On a good note picked up a daiwa Lexus today for 70 bucks at academy in Jacksonville...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fishing on credit said:


> Thanks to all. House specifically as well. Headed out Saturday am to try tho catch them will keep y'all in the loop....sorry for the delays in responses been out of town on business. On a good note picked up a daiwa Lexus today for 70 bucks at academy in Jacksonville...


I'm not sure if we're allowed to post deals or not, but since you lost a good rod and need a replacement:
-*Gander Mountain* has the *Diawa Lexa* rod on clearance for *$49.99*
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Daiwa-Lexa-Trigger-Grip-Casting-Rod-66-Medium&i=761013
Additional $5 off with code: GMT5 and free shipping at $50

I'm not sure if that's the same rod you were talking about, but *Bmayhal *got me hooked on this rod last year and it is AWESOME.

PS: I'll be out on my yak pretty hard this weekend, I'm going to see if I can hit the LMR and take a look for your combo. The water was raging at 12ft Milford levels this week, so it might have gotten pushed up into what is now shallow water if we're lucky.


----------

